# Nils Master



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I have 2 NMs 12cm Nils invincibles that i have tried for 3 yrs to get to be able to troll with them in the 3.8 to the 4.8 mph range no amount of tweaking is helping, at 3 and under the action is out of this world. I am about to start fileing on the diving lip just wondered where I should start. i was thinking the sides to help stable it up but I hate to kill the action. There is no ring on them i just thought of that.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

have you tried larger split rings and larger hooks?
Triple-j


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Try changing to a larger hook on the tail. That extra drag sometimes stabilizes the bait at higher speeds. 

Also try a split ring on the line tie. That also settles a bait down a bit at times.


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Upsize the bellyhook a few sizes or use a single treble setup







i have never had 1 single snap open under 6-7 years of use on my cranks


----------

